# ~Chico~



## ztachick127 (Oct 8, 2011)

Finally have gotten around to making a thread about my red tegu Chico!

i will have had him for 5 months on 10-18-11 and he was 2-3 months old when i got him.

so 7-8 months old now 
some people were saying that he might be wild caught because of when he was born but he is very relaxed most of the time. Which he wasn't at all when i first got him.

i feel that he is a little small for being this old but i am not sure. but thanks for taking a look! 

ill be adding more pics.
[attachment=3366]
[attachment=3367]
[attachment=3368]
[attachment=3369]


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 8, 2011)

Very pretty!!! A lot more white than mine, absolutely adore him!!


----------



## ztachick127 (Oct 8, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> Very pretty!!! A lot more white than mine, absolutely adore him!!



thank you, yeah im waiting for a little more color to come in but he is just starting to shed. so ill post pics after the shed with in the week.


----------



## james.w (Oct 8, 2011)

He may not be WC but is possibly an import. The difference is they are farmed in Argentina and imported to the states. The only difference might be the schedule of when they hibernate.


----------



## ztachick127 (Oct 8, 2011)

james.w said:


> He may not be WC but is possibly an import. The difference is they are farmed in Argentina and imported to the states. The only difference might be the schedule of when they hibernate.



ok i see, the shop i go to i know he buys very good animals from breeders but i would really have no idea.

but im happy how he is coming along so far. just needs more handling, hard when i work and do mma full time.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 8, 2011)

ztachick127 said:


> BillieJeAn said:
> 
> 
> > Very pretty!!! A lot more white than mine, absolutely adore him!!
> ...



Mine has a lot of reds/pinks/browns. Hardly any white, I really like the white on yours. But I would love to see his color after he sheds


----------



## Riplee (Oct 8, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## ztachick127 (Oct 8, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> ztachick127 said:
> 
> 
> > BillieJeAn said:
> ...



i wish mine had a little more color but well see what happens when he gets older


----------



## ztachick127 (Oct 9, 2011)

Riplee said:


> Very cute



Thanks you!


----------



## ztachick127 (Oct 10, 2011)

Some shots of my tank, pretty small for now but all he needs for now.

and glass is pretty dirty.
this winter im planning on building a custom enclosure.
[attachment=3382]
[attachment=3383]
[attachment=3384]
[attachment=3385]


----------

